# Germany [campsites / Stelplatz] along the Rhine ?



## vicdicdoc

We plan to get away for a 'late' break . . initially we were thinking of France [again] but for a change thought about going into Germany and along the Rhine from somewhere like Remagen / Koblenz / Boppard / Goarhousen / Mainz & perhaps through to Frankfurt / Offenbach . . . has anyone done this route ? if so can you suggest / recommend campsites & stelplatz along that part of Germany


----------



## peedee

Done bits of this route, don't know about stellplatz but most of the sites are on the west bank. There are handy sites at Koblenz, Camping Rine-Mosel and also at Rudesheim, Camping am Rine, on the east bank. You might find it handier to stay a few days at Rudesheim and use the train for traveling further south to Mainz/Wiesbaden and Frankfurt.

Have a look at my report of this year HERE

peedee


----------



## Don_Madge

vicdicdoc said:


> We plan to get away for a 'late' break . . initially we were thinking of France [again] but for a change thought about going into Germany and along the Rhine from somewhere like Remagen / Koblenz / Boppard / Goarhousen / Mainz & perhaps through to Frankfurt / Offenbach . . . has anyone done this route ? if so can you suggest / recommend campsites & stelplatz along that part of Germany


Vic,

I have emailed you some info of a tour we did last year.

Don


----------



## 1946

You can stay at Bacharach next to the Rhine. It is 7 euros per night and the warden from the campsite( which is next to it ) collects it in the evening. Lovely old town and some great restaurants.
The campsite at Ruedesheim is very good aswell and you can walk in to town . Link : http://www.campingplatz-ruedesheim.de/

Maddie


----------



## Exem

*Bacharach*

We stayed for a couple of nights on the campsite at Bacharach a week or so ago. The stellplatze was full to bursting and we wanted a hookup.

We found that part of the Rhine valley very noisy. On each side of the river is a busy road and a railway line. The large barges and ferry boat traffic don't help either.

The town is pretty and there is a Lidl with easy parking just up the road at Oberwesel.

The Mosel valley was much quieter.


----------



## peedee

A good reason to base yourself at Camping am Rhine as this is set back away from the mainstream and sufficiently screened from the railway not to be 
troubled by the noise of train or barge.

peedee


----------



## Telbell

I agree with Maddie-Baccarach is one of the prettiest villages I've vivited and the walk up the steps to the Youth Hostel is worth it for the views. The Stellplatz is right by the river opposite the village. As for nosie- yes there's the Rhine "Hustle an Bustle" of ther river traffic but it's that that makes it interesting. Baccarach is worth at least day/night visit


----------



## TonyHunt

Can thoroughly recommend the Stellplatz / Camp site at Oberwesel. Was initially heading for Baccarach but found this one instead. The owners couldnt do enough for us, spoke perfect English and to Cap it all they had Broadband access which cost 2 euros for the length of our stay. Yes the railway is a little noisy but a minor detail with everything else so nice & friendly.


----------

